# uh oh! I've done it again - setup 3.0



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 23, 2005)

Well i bought another 18 mantids and they'll be arriving tomorrow, once again though, I've screwed up the number of tanks i have free and am in a little bit of a conundrum!

Ahh well! Anyway i bought another 4 tanks and my setup is looking a little crazy now.


----------



## lorriekay56 (Aug 23, 2005)

What did you buy sheldon?


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 24, 2005)

6 paradoxa, 6 dessicata and 6 "ghana boxer mantids"


----------



## DMJ (Aug 24, 2005)

Sheldon you're a freakin nut! lol you got so many mantis but I have the same problems...just ordered a bulk of mantis from Stephan including Idolomantis! Would like to see a pic of the "ghana boxer mantis" lol


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 24, 2005)

gimme a few hours and ill see what i can do! should be here by 11.


----------



## chun (Aug 24, 2005)

Does the "ghana boxer mantis" happens to be Oxylipus sp? Just out of curiosity really, had some of these 5 years ago.


























This picture wastaken by Tom Magg (not me)


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 24, 2005)

Sheldon, there is still room to grow, upwards :wink: maybe you could try to use shelves?

Good luck with all the mantids!!


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 24, 2005)

It might be, but those pictures are pretty small! Got anything bigger? and maybe at some different angles.

I've sexed them all now; 5 females 1 male. Providing he lives long enough and survives all of those women, he's going to be one happy dude! However if he dies, im going to be very sad


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 24, 2005)

You think so do you? I can fit one more of those wilco tanks onto the highest ones, but if i do that, i cant open the lid!


----------



## Peekaboo (Aug 24, 2005)

@[email protected] Man Sheldon! You're insane! I'm only keeping about 20 mantids and I more than have my hands full. I don't know how you manage to keep up with all that.


----------



## Ian (Aug 24, 2005)

very purdy species, might look out for some of them in the future. Oh well, maybe I will find the treasure at the AES...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## MantisSouth (Sep 21, 2005)

In the first picture, it looks like there is a mantis crawling on the bottom right box on the floor.


----------

